# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si mund te krakojme nje program

## DANIEL_

Pershendetje te gjitheve
A ka mundesi qe ndonjeri te na jape ndonje "lexion" ose menyre mbi krakimin e nje programi?

Faleminderit.

----------


## DANIEL_

epo 2 jane mundesite e mos kthimit te pergjigjes se mesiperme.
1.ose nuk di njeri te krakoje program (qe nuk besoj te jete e vertete)
2.ose nuk duan te tregojne zanatin .

----------


## iktuus

_Varet  se cfare kupton ti me fjalen crack.
Nuk te eshte pergjigjur askush    sepse pyetja eshte idjote.
Ne informatik  ashtu si  edhe ne cdo deg tjeter qe konsiderohet  shkenc  gjerat  duhen specifikuar.
Provo kete software  shpresoj te  te jete i nevojshem.
1)  ketu mund ta download-osh
http://www.brothersoft.com/time-stopper-135749.html
Eshte nje program i cili zgjat kohen e nje programi prove. Programet prove jane trial dhe shareware  te cilet nje periudh kohe  te perdorimit  ta lejojn falas   me vone per ta praktikuar  duhet ta blesh.
Qellimi i programit qe te keshilloj te perdoresh   eshte  kohzgjatja   ne maksimum  i kohes prove qe   vendosin companit per programet e tyre  dhe perdorimi falas i programit  qe deshiron  te crakosh
_

----------


## DANIEL_

pershendetje Iktuus
une nuk e mohoj se pyetja ime mund te kete qene idiote por po te merja shume vesh nga keto gjera besoj se nuk do ta kisha nevojen te beja kete pyetje (pasi duhet ta dija vete).
megjithate pyetja ime ishte pothuajse ajo qe ti ke pershkruar me larte pra te shtyhet kohen e nje programi trial ose te gjenerohet ndonje "licence" te cilen programi ts njohi si licence te rregullt.

----------


## iktuus

*Per pyetjen qe ke dhene  ke edhe pergjigjen!*

----------


## DANIEL_

faleminderit Iktuus

----------

